# Knife makers in Okinawa



## Pcol2000 (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe ecchef would know more, but I'm in okinawa and there isn't much info on Okinawan knife makers / retailers that i can find. Does anyone know a good place to start looking? What makes it even harder is i'm a lefty.


----------



## bkultra (Jul 2, 2013)

Marine Corps?


----------



## azchef (Jul 2, 2013)

Land of the hand.,,,camp Hansen for a year


----------



## ecchef (Jul 2, 2013)

azchef said:


> Land of the hand.,,,camp Hansen for a year


 III MEF?


----------



## ecchef (Jul 2, 2013)

Scott, haven't found any local bladesmiths yet, but I've heard rumors of one's existence. :detective:There's a half-way decent place called Anchor Shoji that has some interesting stuff. http://okinawahai.com/2009/07/anchor-shoji-the-kitchen-supply-store.html


----------



## Pcol2000 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks. gonna try to make it there this afternoon.


----------

